# Photo Tourney - Balance



## Ramodkk (Mar 28, 2010)

Vroom won previous tourney, but he allowed me to throw this up for him. Simple, any picture that conveys a sense of balance.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## MBGraphics (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Other/Havin-fun-with-lights/IMG3732/693667896_yvr2K-XL.jpg


----------



## speedyink (Mar 29, 2010)

Does this work?

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/087/2/c/Balance_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## speedyink (Apr 1, 2010)

well this is a popular one


----------



## MBGraphics (Apr 2, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing yesterday


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm just slow, I'll get mine up soonish...


----------



## TFT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be the first to admit I had to Google it. I've read up on "photo balance" and it's a bit vague and wide meaning, some say it should be symmetrical and some say not. I think a clearer explanation might be called for as more than likely we all have a "balanced" photo in our collection.


----------



## deanj20 (Apr 2, 2010)

> I'll be the first to admit I had to Google it. I've read up on "photo balance" and it's a bit vague and wide meaning, some say it should be symmetrical and some say not. I think a clearer explanation might be called for as more than likely we all have a "balanced" photo in our collection.



Damn - and I was just about to go downtown and take a picture of me standing on one foot with arms spread out  on the edge of a parking-garage wall!


----------



## Ramodkk (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't take it as some sort of photography technique, simply just any picture that shows some sort of balance, it could be be symmetry, an object balanced on another object, it could be two different colors etc.


----------



## Fatback (Apr 3, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4448377731_8ac2b18ac7_b.jpg


----------



## TFT (Apr 3, 2010)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Shropshire200953.jpg


----------



## ganzey (Apr 3, 2010)

http://i39.tinypic.com/357r6u0.jpg

best fitting i could find in my collection


----------



## onmars (Apr 4, 2010)

http://img154.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=68652_Picture039_122_138lo.jpg


----------



## ganzey (Apr 6, 2010)

wow, over  a week and only 6 submitted


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 6, 2010)

I suppose this works






http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2413/dscf3069y.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 6, 2010)

onmars said:


> http://img155.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=76008_Picture039_122_17lo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to resize it. It can't be any bugger than 1280 x 1024.


----------



## onmars (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks ...got all flusterd...resized now


----------



## TFT (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I suppose it just as well get thrown up.:good:


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 7, 2010)

Perfectly balanced :


----------



## TFT (Apr 7, 2010)

^ That is not fair


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha, pick another one of mine to use then.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG that one's awesome Bobby!


----------



## ganzey (Apr 7, 2010)

^^didnt that one already win a tournament? im not sure, just wondering


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 7, 2010)

I was trying to remember if it did, but I couldn't think of any.
So I searched it out, you sir are correct. It won "the small things".

TFT, time for you to pick me a new one, chop chop.


----------



## TFT (Apr 9, 2010)

vroom_skies said:


> I was trying to remember if it did, but I couldn't think of any.
> So I searched it out, you sir are correct. It won "the small things".
> 
> TFT, time for you to pick me a new one, chop chop.



I did browse both your sites and decided none of them were up to the standard required 

Seriously, I don't think I'm qualified to choose a themed photo when I questioned it's meaning in the first place, so pick your best and let the contest begin


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, they all fall short of my standard as well. Though I think I'll go with this piece of junk:


----------

